# SHTF Currency



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Hypothesis: In preparation of an economical collapse, those capable bought up all of the freed up gold and other precious metals as a safeguard.
Question: what would be the most valuable item to be used as currency(not barter)? I think that gold would burn out for a while, although it would still be a good investment(long term).


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I still think precious metals in sall denomination coins ( stating the troy ounce fraction on them) will be among the best.

Other than that I can imagine that common handgun and pistol caliber ammo could elevate to a kind of Ersatz currency.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

The short answer is anything that people will deem valuable.
In an absolute economic collapse, who knows?
Anything that people are lacking or couldnt afford (and truly need) would be the most obvious things, but other than food, what exactly would that be? TP and water purification elements?
Good food for thought that has been discussed all over this forum with many different answers, but it all comes down to the essentials, food, water, ammo (for some/most), general sanitation items (like TP) and medicine.
Knowledge and hard work!


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> The short answer is anything that people will deem valuable.
> In an absolute economic collapse, who knows?
> Anything that people are lacking or couldnt afford (and truly need) would be the most obvious things, but other than food, what exactly would that be? TP and water purification elements?
> Good food for thought that has been discussed all over this forum with many different answers, but it all comes down to the essentials, food, water, ammo (for some/most), general sanitation items (like TP) and medicine.
> Knowledge and hard work!


Very good synopsis, but I am looking for something that could be backed by paper if given a chance. Today it is gold(theoretically). I'm not trying to make a point. I know that technically, you could have a vault full of whatever, but at some point, money will make a comeback. I realize that gold will probably still back the paper, as well as other precious metals(potentially). I, personally can only think of dumb things, such as shells and coconuts lol. I'm curious if there is something else that a startup government could use.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

JoKing said:


> Very good synopsis, but I am looking for something that could be backed by paper if given a chance. Today it is gold(theoretically). I'm not trying to make a point. I know that technically, you could have a vault full of whatever, but at some point, money will make a comeback. I realize that gold will probably still back the paper, as well as other precious metals(potentially). I, personally can only think of dumb things, such as shells and coconuts lol. I'm curious if there is something else that a startup government could use.


You could use copper to back paper. Or you could make larger denomination coins out of copper. A copper quarter would have to be much larger and heavier than a silver quarter but it would work. Metals are ideal for use as money or to back paper money because metal of a certain purity doesn't come in different grades and metals have a real value of their own.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

BillS said:


> You could use copper to back paper. Or you could make larger denomination coins out of copper. A copper quarter would have to be much larger and heavier than a silver quarter but it would work. Metals are ideal for use as money or to back paper money because metal of a certain purity doesn't come in different grades and metals have a real value of their own.


As far as coins, I imagine you could use anything to represent the copper as long as you were vigilant in anti-counterfeit measures. Same as paper, I guess. I'm feeling too lazy to research how commodities work, but I wonder if they could play a part.


----------



## th46783 (Apr 24, 2012)

Bottlecaps.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

th46783 said:


> Bottlecaps.


Blue Star Caps if your rich. Otherwise sunset sasperilla.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Saw this on the news about a week ago. In the country of Greese the street people have began using alcohol and cigarettes as money.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

th46783 said:


> Bottlecaps.


Lol, While your bs'in, aluminum cans go for a nickel a pop(no pun intended) in a lot of places. You pay the nickel when you buy the beverage, but plenty of people still throw them out. Different subject, I guess, but your bottle cap wisecrack may not be too far off base.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Tweto said:


> Saw this on the news about a week ago. In the country of Greese the street people have began using alcohol and cigarettes as money.


There are a lot of gypsies over there. They are pretty crafty and I wouldn't be surprised if the Greeks got the idea from them. They sell newspapers, bread sticks, bananas and such in traffic. Smokes and booze probably is the same as money to them to an extent.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I honestly believe that after paper money collapses people will never give up the gold and silver again. I doubt anyone would trust any paper currency backed by nothing again. Nope, its back to gold silver and barter.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Oil. Everyone uses it and it fluctuates on the open market. Issue paper notes redeemable for a fixed amount of crude.


----------

